# ADA style rimless tank, where to buy?



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Any idea guys? any size between 10~20 gallon.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Try talking to Pat (mykiss), he's planning an ADA order and has gotten tanks in before.

Jim


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Jim, I'm also open to alternatives, prefer, acturelly.


----------



## Munster Tankguy (Apr 22, 2010)

*Rimless Tanks*

I have only a few left. Here is the link for pictures of them:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/munster-tanks-44/rimless-mini-munster-tanks-available-stock-556/


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

king ed got some in and I think April can get those as well


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> king ed got some in and I think April can get those as well


King Ed is one on kingsway in Burnaby right? I was there couple weeks ago but I didn't saw anything, maybe I will check later, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

i was there this sunday and I guess they just got it coz its the first time i saw them in there too



ug.mac said:


> King Ed is one on kingsway in Burnaby right? I was there couple weeks ago but I didn't saw anything, maybe I will check later, thanks for the tips.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> i was there this sunday and I guess they just got it coz its the first time i saw them in there too


How much were they Bien?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

im not too sure since I only saw the cost, call and talk to John he would know for sure.... but if u guys r looking for a real nice one Pat can get u the ADA tank


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Munster has 8, 12 and 25 gallon rimless. I have two of them and really enjoy them. They are rimless and the corners wrap around the front, so there are also no visible joints.


----------

